

Show HN: I made a GitHub Flavored Markdown API - symkat

tl;dr: My first Ruby project: https://github.com/symkat/GFM-Service<p>Something I have wanted for a long time, has been to use GitHub Flavored Markdown in projects.  Since those projects haven't been Ruby, using the awesome libraries GitHub's released has been a non-started.<p>Now, running this and using HTTP and JSON from any language lets me use GitHub Flavored Markdown in my projects.
======
chapel
Here is a direct link: <https://github.com/symkat/GFM-Service>

------
alias1
Good work. The lack of availability in anything other than Ruby has been a bit
of a pain. Now if only GFM was ported into Javascript.

------
c_t_montgomery
Nice job! Actually have a side project ill get to use this in. Thank you!

------
jdc0589
nice. I have been interested in something like this for a while

